# 928 TAS Snow Kit



## gpayne (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi folks,

I had a question with respect to the snow or de-icing kit for the carbs on the 928TAS. I noted in some earlier threads that some people say these have become standard on newer model 928's. I'm on the east coast of Canada where we receive a considerable amount of snow. Snow blowers are all but a necessity here so there are quite a few entrepreneurs who bring up the 928TAS's from the US and sell them here in Canada at consdierable savings. Anyway, this is the only real form of competition the local dealerships here experience and one of the differences they've pointed out to me between the 928TAS and the 928TCD (Canadian model) is this snow kit. They say the US models (i.e. TAS) do not have this feature and the part needs to be ordered separately. However, I've noted that this has been contradicted in other threads. So I guess I'm basically wondering if this shield or kit for the carb is standard on the TAS's? I was also wondering if any Canadian users here have purchased the TAS model from the US and required any sort of warranty work and how that was handled.

Thanks in advance. Great forum.


----------



## gpayne (Dec 10, 2013)

Seems as though the snow kit is indeed standard on the newer 928 TAS. I pulled the trigger on the 928 and so far I'm in love! Upgraded from a Toro 826 and while I have nothing but good things to say about that blower I'm really impressed with the difference the track makes!


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I installed the kit on mine, costs about $85 USA. I'm confident today's new American models have it anyway. I know Honda got a lot of gripe from Americans paying $3000+ for a snow blower that would not work sometimes... and these are commercial machines. I also think they assumed Canada is colder than the USA, not realizing 75% of Canadians live within 100 miles of the USA border, and many of the populated areas of Canada are warmer than populated areas of the USA. 

The kit is really big by the way. You simply can't miss it. Here's one with the kit, pay attention to the area around the silver OHV valve cover it's like a 45 degree angle metal box covering.










Here's one without, notice there is no black case around the OHV and you can actually see the fins of the piston. 









Anyway, the kit includes that black housing that covers the piston fins and is the easiest way to tell immediately. Otherwise, not that difficult/hard to install. You have to use the instructions for installing it on the 1132, but it has 2 additional pieces which become clear. The instructions of the 1132 will tell you to remove a piece that doesn't exist on the HS928, that piece is included in the kit and added. It will then become obvious putting on the black piece around the OHV there isn't a place to attach it... that's when you'll realize if you attach the other extra piece first it has the bolts the black piece attach. From then on the directions are exact.


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi, I bought my 928 track blower in North Dakota last year, it does have the shrouding around the cylinders. I assume this is the kit you speak of.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

hover said:


> Hi, I bought my 928 track blower in North Dakota last year, it does have the shrouding around the cylinders. I assume this is the kit you speak of.


Below is a Honda with the kit installed.... Sorry its a link can't get the photo to attach.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...uVZg8jgUMdC-Y6sJjDr4w08g&ust=1388512650252684


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

gpayne said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had a question with respect to the snow or de-icing kit for the carbs on the 928TAS. I noted in some earlier threads that some people say these have become standard on newer model 928's. I'm on the east coast of Canada where we receive a considerable amount of snow. Snow blowers are all but a necessity here so there are quite a few entrepreneurs who bring up the 928TAS's from the US and sell them here in Canada at consdierable savings. Anyway, this is the only real form of competition the local dealerships here experience and one of the differences they've pointed out to me between the 928TAS and the 928TCD (Canadian model) is this snow kit. They say the US models (i.e. TAS) do not have this feature and the part needs to be ordered separately. However, I've noted that this has been contradicted in other threads. So I guess I'm basically wondering if this shield or kit for the carb is standard on the TAS's? I was also wondering if any Canadian users here have purchased the TAS model from the US and required any sort of warranty work and how that was handled.
> 
> Thanks in advance. Great forum.


Just for clarification the HS928TAS (US model) is comparable to the HSS928 TC (Canadian Model) sells for $3399 CDN after manufacturers rebate.
The MSRP on the US model is $2909 USD.
Add to that 5% for the exchange rate and you're up to $3054 CDN.
Unless these enterprising individuals are getting deep discounts in the USA I fail to see them making a killing after transport.

Even if you don't get an additional rebate from the dealer is it worth buying it from the USA and not having a warranty?

I can understand that the people selling them are trying to compare them to the HSS928TCD to make the deal look more attractve but there is no comparison.
The TCD has an on board 12V starter and battery, a joystick controlled chute,
And an infinitely adjustable hand controlled gas assisted auger height adjustment.
Apples and oranges.


----------



## hover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thump_rrr said:


> Just for clarification the HS928TAS (US model) is comparable to the HSS928 TC (Canadian Model) sells for $3399 CDN after manufacturers rebate.
> The MSRP on the US model is $2909 USD.
> Add to that 5% for the exchange rate and you're up to $3054 CDN.
> Unless these enterprising individuals are getting deep discounts in the USA I fail to see them making a killing after transport.
> ...


My Canadian dealer wanted $3600, and I ended up buying in the USA for about $2600 or so. The dollar was close to par at the time, and there is no duty on snowblowers so I saved quite a bit. Yes, the Canadian models have more features but those features weren't that important to me.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

hover said:


> My Canadian dealer wanted $3600, and I ended up buying in the USA for about $2600 or so. The dollar was close to par at the time, and there is no duty on snowblowers so I saved quite a bit. Yes, the Canadian models have more features but those features weren't that important to me.


That's a good price compared to here.
I was under the impression that you purchased through a middleman.
I paid a simar price for a slightly used TCD but I absolutely wanted a TCD.


----------



## gpayne (Dec 10, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> Just for clarification the HS928TAS (US model) is comparable to the HSS928 TC (Canadian Model) sells for $3399 CDN after manufacturers rebate.
> The MSRP on the US model is $2909 USD.
> Add to that 5% for the exchange rate and you're up to $3054 CDN.
> Unless these enterprising individuals are getting deep discounts in the USA I fail to see them making a killing after transport.
> ...



Thanks. I agree that the TAS and TCD are not comparable. I believe the difference between the TAS and TC is the AC start. I figure I saved between $600-$700 going with the TAS over the TC and I got the added benefit of the AC start (which I hopefully will not have to use!). The TCD's retail locally for $4,300 including tax as opposed to the $3,100 I paid. Not the same machine I know but when I did my research the electric chute control, gas assisted height adjustment and 12V battery did not justify the extra $$$$.

I know the person I purchased my blower from makes numerous trips to the US each year to bring back inventory to sell. My understanding is that they make the bulk of their profit off the big ticket items like boats, motorhomes and trailers. The small margin they make on the blowers likely just covers expenses. I'm sure they've worked out deals with the US retailers as well in terms of price. The company I bought from sold over 200 last winter so perhaps they have a little bit of leverage as well.

The warranty issue was one that I looked at as well along with the other differences between the models. I'm not so sure I don't have a warranty but for the purposes of my decision making I assumed I did not. But my thinking was that I would need something that would otherwise be covered by warranty to go wrong in the first three years and even then it would have to exceed the savings I experienced. When I looked at the probabilities of this occurring I figured the lack of warranty was a risk I would take. If I had lived and purchased the blower in the US and then relocated to Canada and I can't see how Honda Canada or Honda US can tell me the warranty is void. I might have to pay in advance and get reimbursed from Honda US and I'm sure my local Honda dealer wouldn't have too much sympathy for me! Also, the person I purchased from has an arrangement with a well established engine repair shop and he himself will look after warranty issues. Seems a little too good to be true but I did have a friend last winter who ran into some carburetor trouble last spring and the issue was resolved.


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

*1999 HS928 Carburetor Icing ?? Ice kit?*

Greetings, 

I have a related question. I have a 1999 wheeled HS928 (since new). It has been the most dependable workhorse of a machine I have ever owned. 

Yesterday for the first time ever (30" of snow and VERY cold) after 2 hrs of use, I believe the carburetor iced up. I am not sure if it was internal, external or both. The issue was resolved by returning it to a warm garage and letting it sit overnight. The next day , still cold, all was well. 

Symptoms:

Throttle lever would move, but cable did not appear to.

With no load, the engine would rev at excessively high RPMs, throttle lever had no effect.

If I loaded it (move snow) while it was revving high, the revs would drop way down (way below normal) and the unit had very little power. As soon as I let up on the auger or drive, it would rev high again. Almost as if the governor was stuck or not functioning properly.

Definitely a cold weather/icing issue as this is the only time in 15 years it had done this, and warming it up solved the problem. The post above mentions an icing kit but for different models. Does anyone know if there one available for my machine, and if so, a part number and cost for it?

Or, where this has happened only once in 15 years, should I even bother with it?

Thanks for any insight you may be able to provide.

P.../NH


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

pjw73nh said:


> Does anyone know if there one available for my machine, and if so, a part number and cost for it?


Are you in the USA? Is this a USA model, or Canada-market HS928? 

Canada-market HS928 all came standard with an anti-icing kit.

For this reply, I'll assume you have a USA model, and you can get the anti-icing kit from any Honda dealer. It's part number 06196-ZH9-305, list price $78.33. Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

Not hard to install if you are comfortable using basic hand tools; it's mostly a bolt-on series of shields and air guides to help retain heat around the carburetor.


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Robert (Again). 

Yes, it is a USA model (New Hampshire) and is rather old (1999). I am not home noew so I don't have the exact serial number handy. 

I have a dealer about 10 miles away. I'll have to look at my unit when I get home to see if it has the kit on it. I don't think it does. Though I don't remember seeing the cooling fins before either. maybe i just wasn't looking for them. 

Thanks.

P.../NH


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

From what I know as of 2011, all US based HS928's have the anti-ice kit as factory installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are the parts to the kit:


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you Robert. I really appreciate you taking the time to write such full responses. 

I decided that this was the first time in 15 years it iced up, and that if it continued to happen, I would invest in the kit. I just got done with the latest storm (13" and 3 def F) and it did just fine. 

Thanks for the info.

P.../NH


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it depends more on humidity than anything else in regards to whether or not you need the snow kit. I live in Atlantic Canada and my HS928 never ran right without the snow kit regardless of how warm or cold it was. It's a relatively humid region. It would run great for 10 - 15 minutes and then start to ice up. I never had any issues after I installed it.


----------



## Mike85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Piedmont said:


> I installed the kit on mine, costs about $85 USA. I'm confident today's new American models have it anyway. I know Honda got a lot of gripe from Americans paying $3000+ for a snow blower that would not work sometimes... and these are commercial machines. I also think they assumed Canada is colder than the USA, not realizing 75% of Canadians live within 100 miles of the USA border, and many of the populated areas of Canada are warmer than populated areas of the USA.
> 
> The kit is really big by the way. You simply can't miss it. Here's one with the kit, pay attention to the area around the silver OHV valve cover it's like a 45 degree angle metal box covering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike85 (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone have a pic of this anti icing kit installed. I’m curious if mine has it or not. (Just purchased a used hs928)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mike85 said:


> Anyone have a pic of this anti icing kit installed. I’m curious if mine has it or not. (Just purchased a used hs928)


If your HS928 has its original engine, then it has it. Canada-market HS928 all came standard with an anti-icing kit. Look at post #14 which clearly shows it. This is the kit for converting a summer engine into a winter one.


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Tabora, Are you sure ALL original HS928 engines have this kit installed ? Apple guy #13 above, suggests it was only after 2011. I have a 1999 HS928 and looking at the description and pics in post #14 above, I don't think I have it.

Thanks.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

pjw73nh said:


> Tabora, Are you sure ALL original HS928 engines have this kit installed ? Apple guy #13 above, suggests it was only after 2011. I have a 1999 HS928 and looking at the description and pics in post #14 above, I don't think I have it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Yours does not have the kit on it.
All of my 828's have the kit on them. It became standard on them back in the mid to later 90's.
It was the "Anti Icing Kit" that added extra shrouds to duct the warmer air towards the carburetor and air intake.
There was a big black flexible rubber piece that went around by the fuel shut off valve as part of the kit plus the black metal box part that wrapped around the cylinder starting near the exhaust pipe and ducted the air warmer towards the flywheel and carburetor.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

pjw73nh said:


> Tabora, Are you sure ALL original HS928 engines have this kit installed ?


You are in the US, so no. Yours clearly does not. As I said to @Mike85 (he's in Canada):


tabora said:


> If your HS928 has its original engine, then it has it. Canada-market HS928 all came standard with an anti-icing kit.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have never seen them on a US 828 or early 928


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I installed the kits on my machines back in '93-'94. I remember around '96 they were installed on them when I was assembling them out of the shipping crate at our dealership so I didn't have to put them on.
We were also a "Preferred Dealer" as Honda called us, so maybe we got them built special from Honda. But Honda told us that was how they were being made then, with the icing kit as a standard issue on them. They were the 624 and 828 models back then.
All of the 724 and 928 models we received had them on from the factory when Honda made the change over to the bigger engine.
Back then Honda did a lot of special things for us because of how long we had the Honda dealership. We got the special limited edition motorcycles very easily while other dealerships had to Beg for them.


----------

